# Recess offshore Report 8-30-09



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Well today started out like every other fishing trip with everyone meeting up around 4:00 for some breakfast and to load up all the gear for the day .The crew today was made up as Big rob, B-rad , Cliff, Steven , Gene, and myself. With six people on board wethought it was going to be crowded but wasn't to bad . Anyways got headed towards the nipple had thoughts of putting in lines but decieded to keep on going we ran another 10 miles down the 100 fathom line, there was flyers everywhere coming out the water ,the water was a nice blended blue so we pulled back throttles and set out a spread of combo lures, every lure was a diffrent color justso we couldsee what are color was going to be the deadly one of the day.We stopped just east of the boat <U>Gladiator</U> and trolled across the 100 fathom line looking for a nice rip . We found several pushes of currnet out there with some weeds and debri on them but none held fish after talking with the gladiator over the radio we decieded to head south while they stayed on the 100 fathom line. It wasn't to long after that when we found what we were looking for a very nice well defined rip with lots of grass, logs, buckets and all sorts of debri on it. About 10 mins into the rip we hooked up a nice 24# cow dolphin , about 20 mins later a 30# wahoowe went another 20 mins again without a strike then a 30# bull dolphin , then a 22# wahoo and another 30 mins goes by The last fish off the rip came with a 33# wahoo. So we trolled another 8 miles down this beautful rip without another strike. we decieded to have some fun and see what was under these grass mats so we stopped at one about the size of the boat, there was probaly 20-25 tripletail under this mat along with small sharks everywhere we caught a few and heaed on our way towards the elbow stopped short of the elbow and went down with the electrics 4 times and had our limit of snowy grouper along with a 11 or 12 pound kitty mitchell grouper. We then put out the plastics and headed though the 131 and nipple without a strike lots of bait on the 131 with alot of bonita but no takers this day. headed in around 4:30 to sharpen up the old fillet knives , the water temp was 80.2 to 82.1 all day the winds were 5-10 maybe but all in all a great day with good friends .

TIM


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

As always, y'all killed 'em. That's a great haul of fish.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Sweet Jesus you guys can fish! Every report you load the boat. Congrats and let me know when you need someone to help catch all those fish! Great Post.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Yesterday was a blast...that rip was a welcome sight, and there was life everywhere on it. Every piece of grass and debris had bait holding under it. Both dolphins put on some nice aerial shows, and the three wahoo were lit up beautfully at the boat. We ended up going 5 for 5 while trolling. Tim took those tripletail to school...the grouper were hungry as usual, and we pulled up a decent kitty mitchell which is always nice to see. We devoured Rob's green egg smoked chicken and deer sausage and we polished off some wahoo dip to boot. It was another enjoyable day.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch guys. we trolled a decent line we found halfway between nipple and elbow that ran nw-se but it was pretty slow. was this the same area you guys caught the fish on or were you further south on a different rip?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice guys!!!!! :clap

Evertime I lifted the fishbox door last week, I swear I saw this, and heard the music......










:letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *sail7seas (8/30/2009)*nice catch guys. we trolled a decent line we found halfway between nipple and elbow that ran nw-se but it was pretty slow. was this the same area you guys caught the fish on or were you further south on a different rip?




we found the rip 10-15 or so miles southeast of the nipple...a little bit south of where we expected to see it.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the way you guys shift gears on a trip. Not many folks would fool with those tripletails yet they are one of the finest eating fish that swim. A blast to catch on the right tackle too. Looks like Cliff has landed smack dab in ithe middle of fishing nirvana. He's sure graduated from catching kings at the auditorium. Great report as usual!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

fiver thanks for the info. i see the areaon hiltons. wepicked the less productive rip. thats fishin though.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome catch.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another great catch!!! Congratulations Guys.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THIS WAS ANOTHER TRIP WITH UNFORGETTABLE ACTION. THAT WAS MY FIRST BULL DOLPHIN AND HE PUT ON AN AERIAL SHOW WITH 5 OR 6 JUMPS CLEARING THE SURFACE BY 5' OR BETTER TILL HE REALIZED I WASN'T QUITTING SO HE DUG IN FOR THE REST OF THE FIGHT TO THE COOLER.EVERYBODY WORKS LIKE A WELL OILED MACHINE AND THE JOB GETS DONE. I LEARN MORE EVERY TRIP.I HAVE LEARNED THATIF YOU WANT TO BE GOOD AT SOMETHING LEARN FROM SOMEONE THAT IS SUCCESSFULL IN THAT FIELD, AND TEAM RECESS HAS PROVED THAT THEY ARE SUCESSFULL IN ALL TYPES OF FISHING, TOP TO BOTTOM. EVERY TRIP IS A NEW ADVENTURE, FROM THE FISHING TO THE FOOD. THANKS AGAIN GENE AND TEAM. HERE'S A COUPLE MORE PICS THAT I TOOK ON THE TRIP. I HAVE SOME VIDEO THAT I'LL GET ASAP HEY PAT YES I'VE SWITCHED GEARS FROM THE AUDITORIUM DAYS BUT I STILL GO THERE NOW AND THEN TO SEE A KING SKYING WITH MY MANHADEN IN HIS JAWS. ALREADY GOT ONE THERE THIS YEAR. CLIFF


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Man you guys are good. Congrats on another great trip. You just have to rub it in with the pictures and stories dont ya, keep em comin.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

You guys really know how to put some fish in that boat. those harmonics must be just right too



once again awesome report


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Anothergreat trip for the recess crew!! Nice variety of fish for sure. Hope to run into you guys out there soon or possibly get a chance to climb on-board someday.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job guys was a nice day for it. jeff


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

AWESOME! Was in the area on friday and wish I'd loaded the internationals...just bottom dropped in 250' for some groupas...seas became slick and water was very clear and flying fish were everywhere...

Keep'em comin!

Thanks for the post Recess Team!

Jimmy


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job as usual!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

What can I say that hasn't already been said. That is another fine day of fishing. It was really nice getting to meet you all at the launch yesterday. Thanks for the directions on Friday. We did get a nice knockdown SW of the Tenneco, but we never made it south of the 131. How deep were you guysfor those Grouper. Wewere going to try the Yellow Grave but the first drop produced a small Tile fish and the guy doing the reeling was worn out. That was only in 300' of water.

Congrats again....

CHris


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *chasintales (8/30/2009)*[hr. How deep were you guysfor those Grouper.
> 
> CHris


680 foot Chris it was nice putting a face now with the screen name we will give you a call hopefully soon as someone lays out.

TIM


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet Jesus Lord almighty that is some fine eating right there, congrats on another extremely successful trip. That is hard work and experience paying off, nice job.:clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

How about throwing some meat my way? oke


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Dylan (8/30/2009)*How about throwing some meat my way? oke


 No joke here. Pm me or Tim your # and come pick it up, or meet us at Shermans Cove saturday am. Gene


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Uh.....can I clean your boat or something. :bowdown:bowdown

Congats on ANOTHER fine trip.


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

great report, how do you rig for the triple tail ? Thanks


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *Liteline 3 (8/31/2009)*great report, how do you rig for the triple tail ? Thanks


We just freelined cut bait to them on circle hooks. Tim would pull the bait away from the smaller fish after they had eaten it for about two seconds,which would drive the larger ones crazy, then the larger oneswould just jump all over the bait.Fish on!

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job again guys, heck of a mixed bag!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick trip, like always, nice report.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

....so...Kitty Mitchell is pretty tasty. the meat is quite a bit more dense than snowy grouper. my girlfriend and I seem to like the snowy a little better though.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Yall guys kick ass! Awesome catch as usual...


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Bub (8/30/2009)*You guys really know how to put some fish in that boat. those harmonics must be just right too
> 
> once again awesome report


 I totaly agree with you about the harmonics,very little wash for a center console also. I think she is a keeper. Gene Team Recess


----------

